# Memory Foam



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

HI everyone, action

we have just a couple things to get when the trailer arrives in Missoula on Friday morning (woo hoo!). 
from what I am hearing the mattresses are not good?(2 queen mattresses in 27 rsds) action so I have been looking at memory foam.Walmart has 2 to 4 inchers, and then I saw a guy with one at Costco but I didn't have time to go back and look.ARe they equivilant?anyone know??








Rick is heavier than me by about 100 lbs( I've lost 34 pounds, so it's not that he's super heavy!) , so should I get the thickest? I am very warm blooded and am concerned the topper will retain heat. Just wanted some final feedback from any of you before buying! thanks! Tawnya


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

I bought the 2" memory foam and a mattress cover from overstock.com. I got the king size and then cut it to fit. My son took the leftover and put on his bed at home. Now my bed in my camper is more comfortable than the one at home. I will be getting a memory foam for home also. I do not notice any heat retention in the memory foam, but we have not camped in hot weather yet. I do not think it will be a problem.

Happy Camping

action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tawnya,

We bought the 2" from Overstock also. It seems to work great for us. I really don't see the point in a 4" topper, unless you were going to eliminate the OEM matteress altogether.

We have not noticed any heat issues.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

What Doug said









Last year I purchased 2 from Costco and they were bad batches and never expanded. I purchased the ones I have from Overstock.

John


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

We have the 4" one from Overstock. Why 4"?

If 2" is good, 4" is better......right? Not sure, but we like it.


----------



## TheDoxieHaus (Feb 14, 2006)

Tawyna,

We also purchased the 2" deluxe from Overstock. I also worried about the heat retention, but we have had no problems in that department. We bought the queen size and we have it under the mattress pad, this way it feels just like it was originally part of the mattress.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

thanks everyone! appreciate the feedback. Have to wonder if anyone HASN'T put anything on their mattresses? wonder if all OB have uncomofortable mattresses. Well, Montana is no tax state so we will buy there.Thanks again! Tawnya action


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

We used to used very large cots from Cabelas. My husband says I am like the girl in the Fairy Tale about the Princess and the Pea. I found it uncomfortable to sleep in a sleeping bag on the cot. It did not bother him. I bought an egg crate mattress topper and still was not comfortable...It's funny how somehow I get older every year...







Anyway...I went back and bought a memory foam pad from Walmart...I would guess it is about an inch and a half...I used it for a year and then this winter we built a queen size bed in the cargo trailer. We didn't think we needed to spend the extra for a pillow top...so we skimped....and I found it very uncomfortable...restless sleeping etc. Well last Friday I bought the queen size 2 inch memory foam from Costco...and tried it out....and well...let's just say.....the "princess" happy again! BTW...There was no problem with the memory foam expanding that I bought....they must have a newer batch now.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

tlm said:


> thanks everyone! appreciate the feedback. Have to wonder if anyone HASN'T put anything on their mattresses? wonder if all OB have uncomofortable mattresses. Well, Montana is no tax state so we will buy there.Thanks again! Tawnya action
> [snapback]110846[/snapback]​


one more question: I don't know the measurments of the mattresses in the 27rsds. Are they true queens? do I buy queen or king and cut the king?? I am looking on internet at mattress toppers, they seem to differ in measurments.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Oh I forgot to tell you...the Mattress in the camper is the sale length as one for a house...and the queen size memory foam pad fit it perfectly. It also did not make me over warm...while sleeping...we do have air conditioning and heat in our humble camp.


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

The thickness isn't the only thing to consider, there's also a grade.

Memory foam comes in different density's, or grades. The higher the number the more dense the foam is. I like the 2 or 3 myself. Once you get to grade 4 it becomes too hard, IMHO.

Unfortunately, the grade isn't always listed so you might not be able to find out (but for the most part, if it isn't listed it's probably a 2).


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

tlm said:


> one more question: I don't know the measurments of the mattresses in the 27rsds. Are they true queens? do I buy queen or king and cut the king?? I am looking on internet at mattress toppers, they seem to differ in measurments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We bought the Queen size Overstock.com pad, and it is a perfect fit on our 28RS-DS queen slide. No trimming required.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> tlm said:
> 
> 
> > one more question: I don't know the measurments of the mattresses in the 27rsds. Are they true queens? do I buy queen or king and cut the king?? I am looking on internet at mattress toppers, they seem to differ in measurments.
> ...


Same here - on a 25RS-S queen slide. Perfect fit. btw, no problem with standard Queen sheets...in fact, the sheets fit even better now. Also no overheating issues (and I sleep with a window open all winter with a foot out from under the blankets !)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

great info everyone, thanks so much! I will check the grade of mattress toppers, good to know. 
I too sleep with the window open in the winter.I want no heat and cold, Rick wants heat on and window closed. I go to another room, we are both happy!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

One more plug for Overstock.com memory foam toppers. We bought 2 Cal King toppers to cut to size, $140 shipped to the door in 2 days. Still haven't cut for the queen slide yet but the king is fitting our house king bed just fine, need a 3rd one now for the bunks. If you read the reviews on overstock.com you will see the only complaint is the size isn't correct so buy big and cut if necessary. The queen beds in Outbacks are not full size queen beds.

Bill.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We got the 3" memory gosm from Overstock.com. It fit perfectly, and isn't hot at all.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Got the 2" for the home and TT, haven't slept on the one in the TT yet (this weekend), but the one at home is great!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Overstocked.com.

They had all sizes for the same price...Twin through Cal King and 1 penny shipping.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Overstocked.com.
> 
> They had all sizes for the same price...Twin through Cal King and 1 penny shipping.
> [snapback]111143[/snapback]​


 I knew I shouldn't have thrown that penny in the little penny bowl at the store yesterday! dang, now what?!









I do believe I will be visiting overstock when we get back.Taking extra bedding for now...

we leave tomorrow! trailer arrives Friday! woo hoo!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Bought ours at Costco when they went on sale. We love it.

Thor


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Thor said:


> Bought ours at Costco when they went on sale. We love it.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]111195[/snapback]​


if we just can't stand the mattresses then I am thinking Costco is where I am headed. With Montanan being no sales tax, aren't I obligated to spend money??


----------

